# Subs needed SW of Cleveland Ohio



## Colombocustom (Oct 29, 2006)

Looking for full time subs for commercial lots in South West suburbs of Cleveland Ohio.


----------



## push4u (Nov 20, 2011)

im interested


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Where are the sites located and are they per push or hourly. We have bulk salting ability also.


----------



## jjpojman (Oct 4, 2011)

*subs*

i would be interested if still availabe depending on locations. are theses hourly, per push or monthly. i am located near strongsville area


----------



## Colombocustom (Oct 29, 2006)

Contact me through e-mail if you are still interested at [email protected]


----------



## BlackstoneWerx (Mar 7, 2009)

*sw cleveland*

Hello,

I would like to know if you arestill looking for a sub contractor. I have an F350 with a 3 yard salt spreader .I also have a skid steer ready for work as well. I have drivers for both with over 20 years of experience to drive them as well.

Please give me a call if you are interested.

Thanks 
Marina Kennedy
440-628-4142


----------

